# In need of pit-bull[y] wisdom!!!



## dblackwell187 (May 3, 2010)

Alright, i know this will probably cause some heat but i need advice and who better to trust then all the people who know these dogs best? I'm going to be in the market for a new dog this summer in around a month and a half or so and i need yalls opinions, criticism, insight, experience EVERYTHING! I'm gonna list out what i have had in the past and what i am kind of looking for now and just let you guys go wild on the advice. First i have owned a game bred colby/jeep APBT who met the requirements and weighed only 60 lbs and was NOT a bully. I have also interacted with your regularly seen blue bully and xxl bully. I in turn also have experience with hog bred american bulldogs. I have the experience but not quite the extensive knowledge. Like i've said i have had the game bred gung ho dog and his temperament was fine for my life then but im a little slower now. So be it R.E., BULLY, GOTTI, AMSTAFF, POODLE, LION whatever i want yalls opinion. Finally, what i want is:

1) i want a "bull" type dog ,political-incorectness name calling aside, i want the look and the normal disposition and attitude they have towards life because i fell in love with how welcoming and unconditionally loving they are and i also for years have been in love with the look

2) [let the heat begin] i may actually want a larger size dog but am not quite sure what the temperament and lifestyle requirements are like never owning a R.E. or BULLY type dog

3) most importantly i want a well tempered dog good natured "loves life" type of dog, one with the least aggression possible because it adds alot of stress to an already hectic life and you can call me an anti-purist but im stubborn and know what i want in my new pup now having had alot of others.

Now, let the games begin and i apologize for the lengthy post but i am in scholar college paper writing mode right now hahah.

thanks


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

If you want a dog who is larger and also a little bit slower paced for your lifestyle,I would definitely go with a bully.They are also less likely to be DA then a apbt.I'm not saying that they all are not DA,but I've come across more who were not then apbt's.
What about something like a Mastiff?Or is that going too far away from a bulldog type?


----------



## dblackwell187 (May 3, 2010)

for me personally mastiffs are a little too far from the bull type i am looking for. Personally, the bullies sound adequate for my lifestyle but not the squatty type ones because although i say i dont want a marathon runner i do want something that can keep up with me and pull me on a skateboard and go running etc. But having the colby and jeep dogs i had to run a marathon everyday to keep them exercised hahah. but thanks for the response greatly appreciated. Also, i am from houston texas do you know of any responsible breeders in the area?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Then yeah a bully sounds like your best bet.There are quite a few bloodlines out there of bullies that do have some good drive and athletism (sp).Just stay away from the pockets.

As far as breeders in your area,I have no clue.I would suggest going to some shows around there and seeing what different people are offering.
Sorry I couldn't be more help.I know there are others here who can help way more than I can.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## dblackwell187 (May 3, 2010)

No you helped alot, you reinforced what i was thinking from the beginning after i lurked around the site researching. I had a "real" APBT but he got stolen by my crazy ex girlfriend so im sort of looking for a new pal ya know? But again thanks for answering.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dixie gave soem excellent advice... definately check out your local shows and start from there, talking to breeders and getting to know more about Bullies in general. Good luck to you and keep us posted! I'm interested in seeing the outcome of this discussion!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes definetly go check out a show and meet the breeders near you! Its the best thing you can do they can match you with a dog that meets your personality and life style requirements just be careful and do a little investigating on the breeder to make sure they are legit  Talk to their vet and see if they have references of people who own pups of theirs already  another option is looking at your local shelters and rescues for bull style dogs and see if you can find one that matches your life style. If your looking for a companion a rescue may be just right for you  Hope this helps!


----------



## dblackwell187 (May 3, 2010)

so when you guys say shows what do you mean exactly by that? are you saying there are actually breeder exhibits in my houston area where i can meet the breeders?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Absolutely there are breeders and events going on in your area!!! I've provided a link at the bottom of this post to some up coming events. If you're looking for a larger dog, I think your best bet would be go with the current day grey line & Gotti dogs. Although, finding a quality bully breeder is like trying to find a sufficient source of water in the middle of the desert. My suggestion to you is to hunt for the founder of the line and if they don't have anything available at the moment (which I'm sure they will) ask them for a reference. This is the best possible way to insure that you're going to be getting the kind of dog that you're actually looking for. Often times in the bully world there are people who muddy up that water with mixes, and I know if I'm going to spend the money on a Am. Bully I'm going to get what I want the first time around. I personally wouldn't shop at a kennel who doesn't breed DNA profiled dogs. If you get the option to be picky (which isn't often in the bully world) see if they health test (OFA's or Pennhip, ect.).

Here's a link to the Greyline forum... greyline is the founding line behind the Gotti dogs, they tend to be more conformationally correct to the UKC standard (not always).

GREYLINE SYNDICATE - Powered by vBulletin

Here's a link to a Gotti forum...

Gottiline - Powered by vBulletin

Here's a link to the Events on the ABKC website... There is another website that is chock full of events, but for the life of me I cannot remember where it is.

AMERICAN BULLY KENNEL CLUB Inc.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

You should check out BULLYSHOWS.COM


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Lone Star said:


> You should check out BULLYSHOWS.COM


Thanks for posting that up... makes me feel kinda slooow because that's the website i was thinking about lmao!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I wish you luck on your hunt for a best friend. 

Make sure if you go bully, go healthy. The more health testing, the better. -and get a gaurantee!! If you are going for blue, or any variation of it (or any other diluted colors) make sure you are getting an ALLERGY FREE pup. Please...please...take this advice. It will save you some very expensive headaches. Bully's, like pit bulls need tender loving care, but ones with bad genetics are going to require a tender loving wallet.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sure everyone says bully. I hope no one gets upset with me, but I think you should go with a good old american bulldog. They are bigger and middle active level but I think it a little easier to find a well bread am bulldog then am bully. I just feel like with the bully you kinda never know what your going to get, if so then you are probably pay for a car to get it. JMO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Rudy4747 said:


> I am sure everyone says bully. I hope no one gets upset with me, but I think you should go with a good old american bulldog. They are bigger and middle active level but I think it a little easier to find a well bread am bulldog then am bully. I just feel like with the bully you kinda never know what your going to get, if so then you are probably pay for a car to get it. JMO


You darn goob, no one is going to get upset... an AB would be a great consideration!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

good i was sweating bullets, cause I didn't say one of the bullies we see a lot of here no one would like that much. But I really think they are great.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

In his introduction thread he says that he already has a female American Bull dog.So that's why I didn't suggest that one and was assuming that he was trying for a little something different.
Maybe it's the aggressive factor.And I could very well be wrong cause I don't know too terribly much about AB,but aren't they more aggressive then what he was looking for?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

i would say about the same as well bread bully but I could be wrong I spend alot of time with a guy that has like 9 am bulldogs but I have never owned one my self. They are great with people but I don't know about other dogs.
I some how missed the part about them owning a am buldog.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

It's quite alright.It was in his other thread.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Best of luck in your search! I like that you have a list of what you are looking for. I think that an American Bully would be a great pick for you, as would a UKC APBT from show lines. They are generally health tested and although some are DA, most are tolerable of other dogs.

If you are looking for the look of an athlete without the energy level and exercise requirement either may be a great choice! Would love to see pictures of dogs you have seen and that you would like to own.*


----------



## Trouble's_mom (May 2, 2010)

Well I hope its not too late to share my opinion... Some of the dogs I own are:

Watchdog/york male
york female
2 gotti females and 1 gotti male
1 boudreax/colby female
1 colby gator female
1 gotti/re female...

The gotti/re female(bully) is IMO the most game dog I own... I'm 5'9" and she can jump and touch my nose with no sweat, noone can outrun her when it comes to catching a ball, she'll play with the waterhose FOR EVER and to this day I have not found a kennel that can contain her-she climbed out of the 10 ft tall kennel 5 times within a half hour, each time taking off the tarp we had put on top. 
At the same time, when we're in the house all she wants to do is snuggle with me or one of the other dogs, and sleep for hours. 
My suggestion is whichever breeder you choose, look very closelly at the parents, and their temp and personality and see if they have the traits you are looking for. Also I would tell the breeder the traits I would like, so they can match me with the perfect puppy. 
Whatever you end up getting, I wish you luck!!!


----------



## dblackwell187 (May 3, 2010)

Thank you guys and all of this is greatly appreciated. I'm really glad i am taking it slow this time around and getting all my research done because the time i spend now will pay off in the end when im truly satisfied. But anyways, yes i do own a female american bulldog and although i love her and the breed with all my heart ive still always been drawn to the more pitbullesque look, be it the GB i have had or (dont hang me) the slightly bullier dogs. My optimum dog right now however would be what some have said are "athletic ambully" or what ive seen some even say as bully amstaffs. i still want a long legged, athletic frame but with a lower energy level and honestly slightly larger. I can't remember specifically whose dog it was on this site but when i was doing my lurking earlier i found come perfect specimens. I'm not sure if picture linking is appropriate in this forum but i will try and post up some pictures of what i like. 

again thank you guys and your knowledge is really helpful. i want to do this right so i'm not overwhelmed and am happy for the long run.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you decide to sacrifice size the Staffordshire Bull Terrier is a great bulldog in a small body.

*STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER*
AKC Breed Standard
American Kennel Club - Staffordshire Bull Terrier
UKC Breed Standard
United Kennel Club: Staffordshire Bull Terrier
NKC Breed Standard
Staffordshire Bull Terrier


----------



## dblackwell187 (May 3, 2010)

oh yeah absolutely i love the staffies. however, my last two were smaller and im letting the testosterone slip and im feelin like going big. I know its not whats popular but im ready for some change and i think i may go after the designer dogs hah


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like you should be looking at amstaffs to me. I know am bullies aren't all short, heavy hippos but wouldn't you be closer to what you're looking for by getting an amstaff in the first place? It's up to you in the end but all ambullies aren't going to end up looking like Vdubbinya's dog Pike.


----------



## dblackwell187 (May 3, 2010)

i've also thought about amstaffs as well, and thats precisely why i started this so that people could chime in with some advice. if i was gonna ignore the dogs disposition and put up just aesthetically what catches my eye personally (please no hate) this is what it would be.

Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - BaldHead's Album: Run of the Mill Pits - Picture

and hopefully posting a kennels site wont get me in trouble but this is a guy i mets dog that i really like.

http://www.lucky7devils.com/kennel/images/stories/dogs/Jager/bad boy!.jpg

anyways, looks wise thats whats appealing to me


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are some monsters! I was looking at that first one yesterday too. Whatever you decide to do, I wish you the very best of luck. Go to as many different shows and talk to as many breeders as humanly possible!


----------



## TTMF (Apr 8, 2010)

are you looking for the xl type bullies like the ones from lions gate kennels or iron cross kennels? would love to get me one of those but by time i get it and am done with the 120 day quarantine process, it'll be at least 10 months old.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Definetly take the time to look at Nevada dogs and greyline well old greyline heres a link to my boys dad Green Leaf Kennels - CH bred American Pit Bull Terriers and my yuna is 19 INs and built solid muscle and she's off a Nevada/York male and a gotti female she's in my profile the blue maybe this will help out a bit 

Also if you like chamber I'm pretty sure she's looking for a pet home for him if you want to skip the puppy stage


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, you know... since you're dwelling on a little bigger of a dog... what about a good ol Bandogge?


----------



## dblackwell187 (May 3, 2010)

Yes ingido bully after researching last night thats exactly what i want. i know its not as purist of me like alot of people prefer on this site but i'm feelin a little different on this pup. Essentially what i wanted was a bandogge, but i like the semi-consistency that these "xxl" breeders are having. I personally know that they are essentially bandogges but if theyre breeding shows that at least theyre breeding sound consistent temperament and all that then i would definitely be down. And TTMF, those are some bad lookin dogs and EXACTLY what i am looking for.


----------

